# Spoon harnesses



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone have experience/advice with them? I'm going to tie some up and try them but I don't see myself
Getting out on the big lake for at least a week. I'll try some with the real small stinger In front of a traditional harness Colorado blade and also try willow. Will also try without a blade. And also I will try with a medium stinger in front. The thought being that with all the dirty water maybe a bigger flashier target will get more play....?... I know I'm not the first guy to think of this but all my searches ( on here & around the net) have come up with almost zero info. So anyone whose tried this got anything to say????


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

Petermkerling said:


> Anyone have experience/advice with them? I'm going to tie some up and try them but I don't see myself
> Getting out on the big lake for at least a week. I'll try some with the real small stinger In front of a traditional harness Colorado blade and also try willow. Will also try without a blade. And also I will try with a medium stinger in front. The thought being that with all the dirty water maybe a bigger flashier target will get more play....?... I know I'm not the first guy to think of this but all my searches ( on here & around the net) have come up with almost zero info. So anyone whose tried this got anything to say????


The bait you are trying to duplicate is called a "wormburner" they are made and sold by"Dreamweaver" . I and several friends use them almost exclusively. Look them up on the web and order a couple for your box. I suggest Pink Panties & Alibi for the colors to start with.

You can troll up to 4mph with them without a twisted line issue as you would have with a regular worm harness.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Right, wormburner. That's the only info I could find on the web about it. Just wondering if/how well they work. 
I'll prob make my own.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

They work, i use small scorpion spoons and tie the harness as short as possible behind it.


----------

